# Uses for bag balm?



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

Have you ever used bag balm on sunburn? My arms/shoulders got FRIED on Sunday when I was mowing and when I came in, I took a cool shower, took 2 Motrin, and slathered on aloe vera. Yesterday, I was out in the sun again, but had a short sleeved shirt on so most of the burn was covered, but it still got hotter and more red, even though I didn't think it was possible. It was real tender yesterday, so again, cool shower, motrin and aloe vera. It's just prickly feeling right now, but have you ever used bag balm on sunburn? Good idea or bad idea? I was thinking that it might help keep me from peeling, but I'm wondering if it'd just hold the heat in. :shrug:


----------



## Sara in IN (Apr 2, 2003)

Bag Balm is best used for areas that get chafed. Bicycle racers use Bag Balm on places that get chafed by the saddle or where legs might rub together.

Bag Balm is also good for cracked hands whether by winter weather or dryness from quilting, knitting or sewing. I've known of rather large people who use it in areas of skin folds in hot weather to reduce chafing, but yes, it will keep the heat in. 

An EMT I know uses vinegar on a sunburn when it's been too many hours on the tractor, AFTER using aloe vera. Find a lighter weight lotion that has a fair amount of water in it once the pain is down a bit. Bag Balm is pretty much medicated petroleum jelly/Vaseline.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm thinking it would be bad. Any kind of oil, grease or other petroleum based product will hold the heat in, making it worse, not better. The vinegar is a good idea, as well as steeped black/pekoe tea. Then 100% pure aloe vera gel with lidocaine in it. You can get it at pretty much any drugstore or Walmart type place. Here's another thread this week, with lots of good suggestions:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=399031&highlight=sunburn


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

I've used vinegar before and it worked to take the sting out, but I still would peel something awful. I've been slathering on aloe vera, so I'll keep that up for now, too!

Thanks for the link Callie and thanks to both of you for your suggestions/input!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Peeling occurs because the burn has destroyed the top layers of skin. There's nothing you can do to prevent it. Sometimes sunburns don't peel and people think they've done something to prevent it but if the skin is dead, it's going to peel.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

When I was doing my wife's dialysis and we had to wash our hands about 25 times a day(antibacterial soap AND alcohol), we tried it to keep our skin from drying out so bad. It didn't seem to do the job though.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

My choice would be Noxzema. Google "noxzema for sunburn" for more info. Bag Balm works good on chapped hands.

Peg


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

I've been relying on the aloe vera so far. When I was a kid and would get sunburned, my mom would put Noxzema on me, but I don't remember it giving a whole lot of relief. It's getting better already


----------

